# [SOLVED] missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello,
I have a HP laptop with windows xp. When I start it, I get an error :-

*Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt :*
*\winxp\system32\config\system*

I am not a computer guy. So I would like to get help in brief. I am fed up of this problem.:banghead:

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

Hi and welcome to TSF please see the info here How to recover from a corrupted registry that prevents Windows XP from starting


----------



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

Thank you. But I am having an issue with it. The link says do the following : 

*At the Recovery Console command prompt, type the following lines, pressing ENTER after you type each line: *
*md tmp
copy c:\windows\system32\config\system c:\windows\tmp\system.bak
copy c:\windows\system32\config\software c:\windows\tmp\software.bak
copy c:\windows\system32\config\sam c:\windows\tmp\sam.bak
copy c:\windows\system32\config\security c:\windows\tmp\security.bak
copy c:\windows\system32\config\default c:\windows\tmp\default.bak

delete c:\windows\system32\config\system
delete c:\windows\system32\config\software
delete c:\windows\system32\config\sam
delete c:\windows\system32\config\security
delete c:\windows\system32\config\default

copy c:\windows\repair\system c:\windows\system32\config\system
copy c:\windows\repair\software c:\windows\system32\config\software
copy c:\windows\repair\sam c:\windows\system32\config\sam
copy c:\windows\repair\security c:\windows\system32\config\security
copy c:\windows\repair\default c:\windows\system32\config\default
*

The first command is allright. But I get an error on the second command saying that :

*The system cannot find the file specified.*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

Hi I have put a call out to a xp guru for help with this


----------



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

Okay. Please do inform me about this after the call.

Thank you very much.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

Hi he will answer in the thread but be patient it is the weekend


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

Do you have a Windows XP CD?


----------



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

@joeten Okey...
@JackBauer_24 I dont have the XP cd but I got the recovery console from some where


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

That's the problem. The commands in pos#3 are designed to copy and replace the missing files from the XP CD. These command won't help if you don't have a CD to copy from. 
What is the model# of your HP Laptop computer? You might have a Recovery Partition on your computer. When you first boot up, does it say Press (key) to Enter Recovery on the HP logo screen? If so, that would take you to restoring your computer to Factory Defaults. 
If not, get to the Recovery Console. Here type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. The Check Disk utility will try and fix any file errors. 
You can also download the ISO image for *Seatools *or* Drive Fitness* in my signature and burn the image to a CD using* IMGBurn* also in my signature and boot off of the newly created CD and run the *Quick* and *Advanced* tests on the HDD to test the integrity of the drive.


----------



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

Hi, I tried the chkdsk /r but no use. Can you explain more about the seatools or drive fitness.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*



BigFool said:


> Hi, I tried the chkdsk /r but no use


Please explain exactly what happened when you attempted to run chkdsk /r.

Did it not run?
Did you get an error message?
Did it complete successfully but the system still will not start and continues to give the


> Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt :
> \winxp\system32\config\system


error message
-------------
Is the message as you have posted it or does it actually say the following?


> Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt :
> \*Windows*\system32\config\system


---------------------
*@ spunk.funk*:


spunk.funk said:


> That's the problem. The commands in pos#3 are designed to copy and replace the missing files from the XP CD. These command won't help if you don't have a CD to copy from.


*Please note carefully, that is not the case at all.***** The problem is actually that the SYSTEM file is either missing or corrupt. No matter which, the OP can skip that step and continue with the instructions.

There is one proviso though ... that the warning in the Microsoft instructions does not apply to this HP OEM installation.


> *Warning* Do not use the procedure that is described in this article if your computer has an OEM-installed operating system. The system hive on OEM installations creates passwords and user accounts that did not exist previously. If you use the procedure that is described in this article, you may not be able to log back into the recovery console to restore the original registry hives.


Source: How to recover from a corrupted registry that prevents Windows XP from starting


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

*Re: Using the XP Recovery Console*
Whether the Microsoft warning applies to your particular system or not, the following is a better way to go about the task necessary to replace the registry hives (and in particular the SYSTEM file):
How to Recover from a Corrupted Registry that Prevents Windows XP from Starting (Hive restore in Recovery Console) | Dell

---------------
Another alternative, and one I think is probably easier, safer and better, is to use a bootable Linux CD to carry out the copy/paste and re-name operations necessary, to do the same task.

*Try using a LIVE CD to perform an off-line system restore of the registry hives.*

*Using a working computer:*
There are many options to use for a LIVE CD: Try *Puppy Linux* Slacko Puppy works well. (download file size 128 MB)
When you have downloaded the ISO image, burn it to a CD using *ImgBurn* (choose "*Write image file to disc*"). The CD will be bootable.

*Now to work on your problematic computer:*
Boot from the *Puppy Linux* CD. You will be able to navigate to all the files on your HDD.

*Off-line system restore using a LIVE CD*

*Step 1:* Navigate to C:\*System Volume Information*\
Inside that folder you will see a folder with a name beginning with "*restore*" followed by a long alpa-numeric code in brackets. Inside the "restore_<bracketed long alpa-numeric code>_" folder you will see a number of folders named "RP_<3 digit number>_". Choose the highest number: That is your most recent System Restore point.
Open the "RP_<highest number>_" folder and inside that you will see another folder called "*snapshot*". Finally, open the "*snapshot*" folder and you will be at this address ...
*C:\System Volume Information\restore<bracketed long alpha-numeric code>\RP<highest number>\snapshot*

Locate the 5 files that you need to copy from within the *snapshot* folder:


*_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SYSTEM
_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE
_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SECURITY
_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SAM
_REGISTRY_USER_.DEFAULT*

Copy these 5 files from here, and paste into the "*config*" folder at following location ...
C:\Windows\System32\*config* <<< folder


*Step 2:* In the "*config*" folder at *C:\Windows\System32\config*, locate the current registry hive files ...


*system
software
security
sam
default*
.... and re-name them by appending *.old* to the filename, so that they now look like this ....


*system.old
software.old
security.old
sam.old
default.old*

*Step 3:* Still in the "*config*" folder at C:\Windows\System32\*config* 
Re-name the files that you copied from the restore point:


*_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SYSTEM* ... rename to *SYSTEM*
*_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE* ... rename to *SOFTWARE*
*_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SECURITY* ... rename to *SECURITY*
*_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SAM* ...rename to *SAM*
*_REGISTRY_USER_.DEFAULT* .... rename to *DEFAULT* (*You MUST remove the dot in front of DEFAULT*)
You have now completed the system restore. Shut down the computer, removing the LIVE CD.

*Does your Windows XP system start normally now?*

================
A successful outcome ...
Windows XP freezes at Mup.s...
----------------------------------
Another successful outcome ...
C:\windows\system32\config\system file is missing or corrupt


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

*RE: testing the hard drive with SeaTools*
As suggested by *spunk.funk* ... a good idea ... but if you have already run chkdsk /r, probably a bit late now. Nevertheless, it is a wise first step, because a failing hard drive could be the cause of the disk file-system (SYSTEM registry hive) corruption.

I suggest that you test the hard drive.

It is best to use the hard drive manufacturer's own diagnostic utility, but Seagate's tool will work OK on most brands. The diagnostic tool is run from a bootable CD (Windows does not need to be working).The first two steps are done on a working computer, while the third step is to boot the ailing computer with the CD that you create in the first two steps.

*Step 1:* Please download *SeaTools for DOS (CD)* from Seagate's SeaTools for DOS web page


or use the following direct download link to download the latest version of SeaTools for DOS:
*Download SeaTools for DOS ISO Image*

The downloaded file name is *SeaToolsDOS223ALL.ISO*


*Step 2:* Burn the downloaded .ISO image to a CD using the appropriate burning software.


If you do not already have a suitable burning program for writing *.ISO* images to disc ...
Download and install *ImgBurn*.
_Ensure that you UN-check the box agreeing to install the *Ask* toolbar_ during the installation.
Place a new (blank) CD disc in the drive tray.
Choose *Write image file to disc*.
Under *Source*, click on the *Browse* button: Navigate to and select the *.ISO* file that you wish to burn.
Place a check-mark in the box beside *Verify*.

Click









When the CD has been burned and verified as successful, it will be bootable.


*Step 3:* Boot from the CD.


_(You may need to access the BIOS Setup Menu or the Boot Menu and change the boot order to enable booting from CD before hard drive.)_

From *Basic tests* on the Main Menu, run the *Short test* and then the *Long test*.

_(The long test will take some considerable time to complete.)_
The results will be shown as either a PASS or FAIL.
There is a chance that during the Long test, you may be offered the opportunity to attempt repairs on the hard drive:
If so, go ahead and attempt to do so, but ONLY after backing up all important personal files.


*Note:* You may wish to view the following ...

*Learn more about SeaTools for DOS.* (view a 24 page pdf document)
*See the tutorial on the usage of SeaTools for DOS.*
Please let us know the results of the tests.


----------



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*



AustrAlien said:


> Please explain exactly what happened when you attempted to run chkdsk /r.
> 
> Did it not run?
> Did you get an error message?
> Did it complete successfully but the system still will not start and continues to give the





It did complete successfully but the system does not start and gives the same error.


----------



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*



AustrAlien said:


> There are many options to use for a LIVE CD: Try *Puppy Linux* Slacko Puppy works well. (download file size 128 MB)


I cant find the download file of 128 mb size.


----------



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

I am trying the seatools one now. I will let you know the results of it. Anyways thanks for your percious time.


----------



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

Seatools test over. Got some errors, fixed them and reboot. But again the ****** error :angry::angry::angry:.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*



BigFool said:


> I cant find the download file of 128 mb size.


slacko-5.3.1-SCSI-MAIN.iso


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

Re: SeaTools Long test
You wrote: _"Got some errors, fixed them"_
I probably should mention that it would be wise to run the SeaTools tests again. Sometimes after fixing errors and showing a PASS, a subsequent test will show a FAIL and not be repairable. If this is the case here with your hard drive, you should be aware that the hard drive needs to be replaced.


----------



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

*@AustrAlien *Hey bro, I heard that this problem can be solved if we have 2 pc's. Well I have a hp laptop and a pc (They are of same version - professional but I am not sure about the Sp). I would like to get brief decription about this.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

Not likely if the hdd is bad have you checked that as suggested in post 19


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*



BigFool said:


> I heard that this problem can be solved if we have 2 pc's. ... I would like to get brief decription about this.


Sure, the registry hives can be replaced in exactly the same manner using the Windows system of a working computer. You would need to remove the hard drive from the ailing computer and attach it to the working computer either as a secondary (slave ) hard drive or an external USB hard drive (using a dock, adapter or enclosure).

However, I can assure you that it is likely to be quicker, easier and safer using a bootable Linux CD to to do the task. Are you having a problem with Slacko Puppy? I thought you would have the laptop up and running by now.

*Edit to add:* Have you re-tested the hard drive with SeaTools yet? What was the result?


----------



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*



AustrAlien said:


> Navigate to C:\*System Volume Information*\
> Inside that folder you will see a folder with a name beginning with "*restore*" followed by a long alpa-numeric code in brackets.


I can't find that folder.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

I am assuming that you have booted to Slacko Puppy .... ?

You need to identify your Windows system partition. 

On your Puppy Desktop, do you see sda1, sda2 and maybe sda3 ... ? These are your hard drive partitions. Look in each of these to see what is inside them. Look for the Windows folder. It will probably be in sda2 ?

You should also see the folder System Volume Information in that same partition. Do you see it there?


----------



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

NVM bruh.....I just thought to reboot untill you reply and when I did, ma laptop was fine :grin::grin:. I don't know how but it was. I din't even do anything, just botted from the slacko puppy and just rebooted and a Magic. Thanks dude. Thank you very much. And lastly Thanks to the Tech Support forum.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

Your lucky day!

If your issue has been resolved satisfactorily, please mark this thread as "*Solved*" by using the Thread Tools drop-down menu (above your first post) and selecting "Mark this thread as solved".

Take care.


----------



## BigFool (Mar 25, 2012)

Done!! 
And yeah Thankzz again!!:grin::grin::wave:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it thanks to AustrAlien


----------



## jc lee (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: missing or corrupt file : winxp\system32\config\system*

eScan : Secure ? Scalable ? Reliable : Antivirus, Content Security and Firewall Protection for Servers and Endpoints

This is where I got my Escan Rescue Disk.

I had a problem with a missing or corrupt 
Windows/system32/system/config file and 
kept getting the same message over and 
over even after trying some options I 
found online.

After running my Escan Rescue Disk and 
restarting my computer, my computer
runs fine now.:grin:


----------



## Kumbhar (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

I was also facing same problem, 

I gone through solutions provided in this thread, 

I followed 'Post # 3' with win xp bootable CD and problem got solved.

This is very helpfull discussion.

Thanks you very much.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad it helped your welcome


----------

